# When is the nub theory most accurate?



## Boo44

For my 11+6 scan I had a mixture of boy and girl guesses with most girl. The nub is long and forked. Everyone keeps saying it's too early and has time to rise. So when is it best to have a nub guess? I went on to have 13+3 scan but I can't really see a nub which is so frustrating! She scanned through the potty area and said I can't see anything dangling, and all I could think was of course you bloody can't it's only 13 weeks!!!

I just want to know now!


----------



## Boo44

This is the 11+6 picture

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/rshipley20/Mobile%20Uploads/8C8FDAE4-69AE-4AD0-BF9E-F16E3424C35F_zpsiyqdq2e4.jpg

And some of the 13+3 pictures

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/rshipley20/Mobile%20Uploads/95FA2BAC-1160-4124-945F-CDDCFA18C2A0_zpsaxoxaliv.jpg

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/rshipley20/Mobile%20Uploads/AF110CCE-DCE5-4504-AF0F-F13E2495CA98_zpsl5otkqx5.jpg


----------



## Boo44

Bump


----------



## 6lilpigs

13 weeks is the best time, its such a shame that your recent pics are so grainy! To me tbh your bottom pic 'might' show a little stacked blue nub but I wouldnt put a confident guess on that as without all the detail it could be anything, sorry I cant be more helpful x


----------



## Boo44

Yeah I thought maybe a stacked nub on the last pic. It's a shame I got my hopes up a bit for a girl which would be a nice change (!) after the first pics because that nub is long forked and parallel with the lower part of the spine. But hey, we get what we're given in life!! I'm having a 16 week scan in a couple of weeks so I'll ask what the gender is then x


----------



## Unexpected212

At 11+2 my little ones nub was veryyy long with a fork and flat. Apparently they all often start out like that and either rise or don't.

Apparently from 12 weeks the nub theory is 80 percent accurate and it's most accurate between 12-14 weeks.


----------



## Boo44

Unexpected212 said:


> At 11+2 my little ones nub was veryyy long with a fork and flat. Apparently they all often start out like that and either rise or don't.
> 
> Apparently from 12 weeks the nub theory is 80 percent accurate and it's most accurate between 12-14 weeks.

Was that your little girl or your little boy?! Yes one day later and the first scan would have been 12 weeks


----------



## Unexpected212

This one I'm pregnant with now...find out the gender on Christmas and I will update but I'm fairly certain I saw boy bits at the ultrasound. I remember googling the long flat fork nub but everyone said at 11+2 it was too early and could still rise.

With yours I'd say it'd be fairly accurate.

All of yours look pretty girly to me and I think at 13 weeks you can often see boy bits quite clearly.


----------



## Boo44

Wow how exciting to find out at Christmas - you must have a lot of self control not to know now!


----------



## Unexpected212

I have my fingers crossed this is your little girl :) I honestly think it looks promising.

Haha my husband has had to have self control for both of us! I'd have opened it already if he wasn't being so strict :)


----------



## Boo44

Thanks hun xx that's so special finding out at Christmas you'll have to come back and tell me! X


----------



## Unexpected212

It's a boy! so the long flat forked nub at 11+2 meant nothing lol


----------

